

NodeUp Podcast: Io.js Update #1 - cjm
http://nodeup.com/eightyfour

======
ggreer
If you want to use a native player like VLC to listen at faster than normal
speed, here's a direct link to the MP3:

[http://www.archive.org/download/NodeUp84IojsUpdate1/NodeUp84...](http://www.archive.org/download/NodeUp84IojsUpdate1/NodeUp84_iojs_update_1.mp3)

~~~
towelguy
In Firefox you can right click it and change the play speed. It only allows
you to change to 0.5x, 1.5x and 2x but if you want some other speed you can
simply open the console and do `document.querySelector('audio').playbackRate =
1.3`

